

Show HN: I made a better website builder - plebu
http://plebu.com

======
Pradeepv
Love it. I see that the UI and design is well thought through. Interesting
pricing model too. Client gets to change their designs when they want and you
end up getting more in the long run.

------
plebu
My market is small businesses who offer a service. Please let me know what you
think of the UI/UX, design, homepage copy, etc.

~~~
josephpmay
Your homepage isn't displaying properly on my iPhone (iOS 6, Chrome).

~~~
plebu
Thanks. I never made a responsive website since the builder doesn't work on
phones. It has been on my to do list for a long time.

------
plebu
The tech behind it is ROR, Backbone, jQuery, Coffee Script, Redis

